# Apartments in Fuengirola



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We are currently looking for an apartment to rent in Fuengirola, I was under the impression they were easy to find. The only ones I can find are very expensive. Does anyone know of any that are reasonable? We need it from about the 5th June

Caz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> We are currently looking for an apartment to rent in Fuengirola, I was under the impression they were easy to find. The only ones I can find are very expensive. Does anyone know of any that are reasonable? We need it from about the 5th June
> 
> Caz


Our resident, friendly estate agent, Steve, knows that area well!! I'm sure he'll be able to point you in the right direction, Cazzy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Our resident, friendly estate agent, Steve, knows that area well!!


:flame::flame::embarassed:eep:


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT CALL HIM THAT!!!!!!! :rain::lol:

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> :flame::flame::embarassed:eep:
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DONT CALL HIM THAT!!!!!!! :rain::lol:
> ...


Too much fun to be had with these icons, missy!!! Until you get one of a naked volleyball player machine-gunning a member of the Taliban, I ain't bovvered!!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Apologies, Cazzy - back to thread. Was there any particular area/type of apartment you were looking for?

Regards,
Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Too much fun to be had with these icons, missy!!! Until you get one of a naked volleyball player machine-gunning a member of the Taliban, I ain't bovvered!!!:tongue::tongue:


Thats the trouble with em, there are soooo many it takes forever to find an appropriate one!!!!! no pleasing us is there!!! :lol::lol::lol:

Jo uke: eeeww!!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Apologies, Cazzy - back to thread. Was there any particular area/type of apartment you were looking for?
> 
> Regards,
> Tallulah.x


Its for my daughter and partner. They have just moved over and both got jobs. It needs to be 2 beds and must allow a small blind dog ocasionally, as I will be babysitting and will have to bring my dog! It also needs to be west Fuengirola as they are working at Club La Costa and don't have a car as yet.

Caz


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, that is definitely the most expensive end of town - Calahonda, Riviera, El Faro, Las Farolas etc so you won't get the same deals you'd get in the town, Los Boliches or La Laguna. I am having lunch with a friend tomorrow whose best friend is an agent (I would of course not be seen dead with her myself!) I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Steve

They do have a limited budget though! about 500 a month.


----------



## xgembeanx (Mar 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Well, that is definitely the most expensive end of town - Calahonda, Riviera, El Faro, Las Farolas etc so you won't get the same deals you'd get in the town, Los Boliches or La Laguna. I am having lunch with a friend tomorrow whose best friend is an agent (I would of course not be seen dead with her myself!) I'll see what I can do.



hi steve. i too am having trouble finding good rentals for 500 euro's or less. i am not really to fussy about which area so long as it's central fuengirola  if you have any advice that would be great. kind regards, gemma. x


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a look at this site Caz, as they do seem reasonable:
Fuengirola s in Fuengirola to rent Marbella Costa Del Sol


----------

